# Strawberry 11/29/2014



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Summary: Chilly and windy with super slow fishing. One 18 inch rainbow in 3 hours with four poles using power bait varieties floating just a couple of feet off of the bottom.

My brother and I took our oldest teenagers fishing at Strawberry on a Saturday Night. The weather was warmish for this time of year ~37 degrees but the wind was blowing about 15-20 mph from the southwest that kept it real. We were looking to goto Portal Bay but the road was already closed with a berm of snow created by the plow going to Strawberry Bay. The road was real slick and you could see some people slid off the road near the Mud Creek turn off. We drove down to Mud Creek but thought it was too far to the shore for cab fishing (sitting in the cab of the truck to escape the cold) so we headed back to the Marina at Strawberry Bay. It was 6:30 at night and the Lodge looked pretty full but no one was outside and the shop and restaurant looked close so we pulled down on the ramp and shined our truck lights westerly down the shoreline. We put lighted bobbers on the tips of our poles after casting out both long and short and waited and waited. One 18 inch rainbow took the bait and we kept it for dinner another night. I'm use to having pretty good luck this time of year with a bobber and a minnow but with the wind as it was didn't give us that opportunity. We headed down to Beto's in Heber and had some good grub and then finished at my home in American Fork by showing my bro how I filet the fish in prep to hit the grill on a cedar plank another day. Anyway, happy fishing everyone


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a good day. Betos always tastes good after a slow cold day of fishing.--------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Looks like a good day. Betos always tastes good after a slow cold day of fishing.--------SS


Definitely agreed, but remember to stay away from Betos if you are heading up to ice fish in a cramped shelter with a bunch of other guys.


----------

